# Just adding to my Nevermore collection



## metalfiend666 (Jul 6, 2006)

Might make some of you jealous though. I love Ebay.

First off, Dead Heart in a Dead World (£5.50) and a remastered copy of Enemies of Reality (£6.06). Now it gets good. Promo copy of Dreaming Neon Black for £8.99 and a very rare (as in I didn't even know it existed before I saw it) cd/dvd package of Emenies of Reality for £6.51. That's awesome, and it comes with a promo pic of the band too. It's the original EoR disc and a dvd with videos for Believe in Nothing, Next in Line and What Tomorrow Knows, and live performances of Engines of Hate and Beyond Within.

I'm gonna have a great time listening to all this lot.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 6, 2006)

I own all those albums anyway, but well done on the bargains! Ebay shopping rocks!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've had the original EoR since not long after it came out, I've just been too lazy to get the back catalogue until now. Partly spured on by the new album. I'm still surprised I got the promo cd and the dvd package so cheaply.

Now if only I could find one of those white longsleeve t-shirts they had out about the same time as EoR... My fault for putting off buying one at the time of course.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2006)

One of those bands that demand you own their complete discography, good work sir.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm working on it!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 10, 2006)

Speaking of EoR, has anyone heard the remastered version? The production is the worst part of that album, and I was going to invest in the newer version, yet somehow never got round to it...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, I've just bought it. It's better, but I'm going to have to do a track by track comparison to really see how different they are.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 10, 2006)

lol you even put remastered in the first post.....damn thats the 2nd downright idiotic post I've made today. All this getting up at 7.30am is killing me!

Anyway, post up when you've had a chance to digest the differences between them, and if its worth 'upgrading'!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 10, 2006)

I would say it's worth it. The songs are still the same obviously, but it sounds clearer and less compressed.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2006)

Now all you gotta do is find the Believe In Nothing Ep.


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2006)

The remaster is great! The guitar sound is what needed the most work and it is bright and clear now. The leads are also further forward in the mix. Effects were added to certain drum and vocal parts. All in all it sounds like a veil was pulled off of it, kind of like car cassette players that used to have the Dolby Noise Reduction button that used to kill the sound of what you were listening to. Well, the remaster sounds like the Dolby NR was replaced by a BBE! Very nice!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd definitely say the remaster is worth it.



Roundhouse_Kick said:


> All this getting up at 7.30am is killing me!


 
Diddums! I'm up, showered, breakfasted and out the door to work by then. It's fucking hard work to do that though...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 11, 2006)

I usually haven't even managed to get any sleep at 7.30 in the morning...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'd definitely say the remaster is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Diddums! I'm up, showered, breakfasted and out the door to work by then. It's fucking hard work to do that though...




Well, after a year at uni, I've gotten used to the good life (i.e. NEVER in bed before 4am, never up before 2 pm. Summer job =


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2006)

Bloody students! Some of us work for a living.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 13, 2006)

EoR remastered version makes the album kick arse. The original version sounds like utter shit, and it actually makes the album bland. I hated it and it almost put me off them the sound was that bad, as the songs just didn't shine through.

oh, and all the nevermore albums are currently 5.99 in virgin


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> oh, and all the nevermore albums are currently 5.99 in virgin


 
Time to nip down to Virgin and finish off the collection then!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Time to nip down to Virgin and finish off the collection then!



Seconded!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't forget the 'In Memory' EP as that really rocks (Matricide is one of their best tunes).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Don't forget the 'In Memory' EP as that really rocks (Matricide is one of their best tunes).


 
I won't. I have 3 more to get including that.

Anyone know if Dreaming Neon Black is 6 string or 7? I thought it was 6, but it sounds sooo heavy!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 14, 2006)

DNB is 6 string. 

In Memory owns as well too.

Side note:
In Memory & Politics of Ecstasy both feature Pat O'Brian of Cannibal Corpse.


----------

